# Just Back From Vancouver Island-pictures



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We just got back from Vancouver Island. We enjoyed almost 10 days of great weather and some of the most beautiful scenery imaginable. We were referred to Living Forest RV Park by Bob (Shaela21) who we knew from our tent trailer days. He and his wife Angela came up from Victoria one of our days up there and BBQ'd with us. It was good to get together with old friends. We toured Butchart Gardens, Victoria, visited area beaches, drove around just to see the sites, and even went Zip Lining.

Here are a few pictures on our trip. Of course there were many more photos, but you'll get the idea. I highly recommend this location if you are willing to pay the ferry fee.

Vancouver Island Photos

Kelly


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's sure easy to see why you live on the West Coast! Beautiful place, beautiful daughters, and great pictures!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent pictures! Man, I love it up there in B.C! Too freakin' hot down here in the Sacramento Valley of CA - 106 degrees today. Arrrrggghhhh! But hey, it's a "dry" heat!


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm curious, what ferry did you take, and how much did it cost for the boat?

John


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks like a great trip, 18 years ago DW and I spent part of our honeymoon there. We've wanted to go back ever since. Taking the trailer might make for a great trip next year. I've got a some questions that would help with a potential trip.

1. Which ferry did you take and about how much does it cost with a trailer? When we went 18 years ago we drove into Canada and then took a ferry from Tsawwassen.

2. How far in advance did you have to make the reservations to get a nice site? Sometimes with the kids activities in June/July it gets hard for us to plan too far in advance.

3. Is it difficult to cross the border with the trailer? We've got passports for everyone but I've never crosssed with the trailer.

Thanks,


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad you all liked the photos. It was a great trip.

For the two of you that asked, we took the Anacortes Ferry to Sidney. That was the best price I found with my research. The WA. State Ferries are running a special (at least this year) for RV's on that run that is 1/2 price for the RV to cross and then you just add in all the passengers. It's still not cheap, but is cost us for a family of four and our truck and trailer (under 50' I think it was) $175 each way. That was quite a bit less than the BC Ferries and the Port Angeles Ferry is way out of our way. (By the way for comparison, it was going to cost us $66 each way for just the truck and family to go from the island to the mainland-Vancouver-for a day trip on BC Ferries--Crazy!!)

For the Living Forest Campground in Nanaimo, we made our reservation back in January or February. From what our friends told us, they book up pretty quick (especially the waterfront sites--highly recommended as we didn't really like the other sites as much). If you are interested, please PM us and we could give you some ideas on the good waterfront sites, they are awesome!!

We didn't have any problems crossing the border with the trailer. They asked the normal questions about alcohol (follow the rules on Canada's Custom's website), fruits and vegetables, how long we were staying, where we were headed, if we were visiting anyone and bringing anything up to anyone as a gift. That kind of thing. Basically Canada is always looking for a way to get more tax money. Occasionally they may check a trailer, but it is rare. Coming back, they had us open up the back of our truck and took the bundle of firewood that we were bringing back. Last year the customs guy let us keep it so you never know. Other than that US customs just asks about how long you were up there and if you have any citrus. Pretty simple.

All in all a great and easy trip with very little driving because of the ferry. We would recommend it.

P.S. To JohnnyG, I see you are from Snohomish. Take a look up at the Casual Get Together Section. We are planning a trip to Howard Miller Steelhead Park in Sept. that you might be interested in.

Kelly


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I took a 30 foot 5er to Parksville, BC last summer.

It was about the same (175) but coming back was like 70 for just my truck. I took the Twasson (cant rememeber how to spell it) to Naniamo ferry. It was a brand new 5-6 decker. It was an awesome ship!

It was about a 2 hour ride.

As far as Im concerned Vancouver Island is the only heaven on earth for me.. Love it up there.

I took that British Clipper out of Seattle once up to Victoria.. Its a good 3-4 hour trip.

It was a bad day as the swells were 12-15 feet out in the staright. I had to stay up on the outside deck... I think everyone but me was sick.. I couldnt stand the smell in the passenger area.. Now that would make me sick.. It was awful!

Anyway any ship you take to Vancouver Island is a great ride no matter what the seas are like.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Kelly,

Thanks for the invite, but on the 19th USC will be in town to play the Huskies. I know we'll probably lose, but I'm a dedicated season ticket holder and wouldn't miss the game. There's always the tailgate as a conselation.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.

Y'all have some beautiful country up there!

Mark


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

JohnnyG said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Thanks for the invite, but on the 19th USC will be in town to play the Huskies. I know we'll probably lose, but I'm a dedicated season ticket holder and wouldn't miss the game. There's always the tailgate as a conselation.
> 
> John


Oh, I guess I better not tell you that my daughter is heading off to Pullman in August then to be a Coug!!! Oops!!!!

Maybe another time.

Kelly


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am so pleased that you guys had a good time, and thanks again for the invite for the dinner and visiting. We are at LF now, and it is good. Hot though, thank goodness for the A/C.
The pictures are great, and I am glad that you were able to visit Victoria and see all you wanted to see.

Hope to see you again someday.


----------

